# Mound City-Squaw Creek Area Report??



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

Will be hunting squaw creek area this Tuesday 27th any reports on this area yet??
Griz


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I would guess since birds are dying in Nebraska,then there are birds at Squaw Creek. :wink: This weekend's storm system is what your'e gonna wanna watch for hunting early next week. If that area gets alot of snow,it may slow the hunting a little. However,right now it looks like most snow will be in NE Nebraska(north of I-80) with rain to the south. Of course,the weatherman said it was gonna be raining here by noon and that's why I'm on here and not hunting. :******: Right now it's sunny with a good SE wind and 40 some degrees. :eyeroll: Good luck. It's time for the birds to come and the bad weather will only hold them up for a short time.

Alex


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

Use this website, it was just updated yesterday and they even have guides from the area telling you how they have been doing and how many birds they have been seeing.
http://www.huntthenorth.com/2007springmigration2.html


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Here's a link to the Squaw Creek numbers.

http://www.fws.gov/midwest/SquawCreek/w ... rveys.html


----------



## ALLSTAR55 (Apr 3, 2006)

Lakewater; excellent site; thanks!


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

How about a first hand report..... It's a muddy B*tch out there. It was our first trip to Missouri and we only spent two days there Thursday morning we saw about 200 geese on Squaw and went south and found about 60,000 birds in the central part of the state. We ended up getting permission in the valley south of Squaw 1/2 mile south of Tony Toye. We drug 450 fullbodies 300 yards through a muddy mess. Never again will we make a distance trip like that without a quad. I'm back in South Dakota now due to the fact that we are suppose to get 14 inches of snow tonight. I would say there were about 40,000 birds in the area when we left at 8 p.m. most of which were coming out of Nebraska and there was a good concentration south of Squaw all day. I thought the fullbodies were a mistake after dragging them into the field but the birds that wanted to stop came into no more than 25 yards which is much closer than any sock spread that we ever set.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Scatterwood,
How did you guys end up that day for birds?


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

we ended up with 9 and we missed a bunch of singles and pairs at less than 25 yards just don't even ask. I hate powerhunters.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Scatterwood said:


> we ended up with 9 and we missed a bunch of singles and pairs at less than 25 yards just don't even ask. I hate powerhunters.


ha I have a power hunter too and it sure makes it hard when those snow geese give you anykind of side door and impossible with the back door. I can understand you guys giving up the big blinds for canada hunting, but I am suprised you hunted with power hunters with the snows.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Scatterwood said:


> I hate powerhunters.


Bwahahhahahahhaaaaaa I took one look at that design and knew there would be problems with guys using it.

Are you going to buy another brand or model before the Snows hunting really gets going?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

im going to try the avery ground force...but im still keeping my powerhunter although i have no idea why.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

What problems are you having with the power hunter???


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Scatterwood,

We were hunting with Toye on Thursday, I didn't see any other spread especially 1/2 mile. We ended up just under 40 with 1500 socks.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

He has more than one spread out where were you guys at? I talk to Waterfowl Specialists and he told us that it was Toye. We didn't set our spread until Thursday night late. Toye has a couple of spreads out in Mound City Area. I dislike the power hunter because in highwind conditions that flip top has a tendency to smoke you right in the back of the neck.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

South of the refuge I think he only had one field going. We hunted two days (thursday and friday) and took aprox. 80 geese over windsocks. If he would've had fullbodies, who knows how many.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

We there were only three spreads in the valley on friday that I saw ours, Toyes which was a mile straight north of us, and a local spread that was east of Toye. Toye's spread was just west of forest city wasn't it.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

its not toyes...but one of his guides.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

From Forest City we were at least 6 or 7 miles. We did hear a couple of big volleys to the south but that came from much farther than 1/2 mile. Did you hear us???? We were making quite the racket! The voice calling was eating those flocks up!!!!


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

trapper...who was your guide? I think we were right south of garys spread. This was on friday. We heard no other shooting but I think it was because there was 30 mile per hour winds.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes it was Gary, he really put us into the birds.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Garys a nice guy also. Although we never heard any shooting from you guys.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Talked to my buddy in Mound tonight, his spread killed 79 today and I think their other killed 22 or something like that.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Trapperjack said:


> Scatterwood,
> 
> We were hunting with Toye on Thursday, I didn't see any other spread especially 1/2 mile. We ended up just under 40 with 1500 socks.


Hmmmm, so you guys still going to keep using FBs?

I believe in a prime location like Squaw or the basins in Nebraska its how much quality white you can put on the ground.

If you drive around you never really even see under 1500 on the ground.

This is why we use sillosocks.

Easy to pack.............. kills birds :sniper:


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

What are conditions at Mound City? We're heading down there on Thursday the 1st. Is the ice out? How many birds using area? Short term weather forecast looks like anything there won't be moving north too soon.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Get ready for some mudd is all I got to say.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

> Posted: Mon Feb 26, 2007 9:49 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes we will be keeping our fullbodies the birds that finished finished better than any snow goose ever did into our 1200 windsocks. In SD it's rare when we don't have a quad with or we can just drive into the field.


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

I just have to say it... we had 6 birds landed in our spread when we walked out in the morning. Not to mention a pile of 25 decoys piled up in the middle. :beer: 
I'm going to agree on the power hunter mistake we made. what a joke
Well... I guess i'm sticking with full bodies..........I guess........


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

We actually had some land in the sillosocks the other day. That was pretty sweet. Josh's dog almost caught one of them. LOL :beer:


----------



## dkcaller14 (Nov 29, 2006)

Seen well over 15,000 birds headin north and west sittin here in my dormroom in Maryville.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

you guys think it is done here or will there be birds for the next week or so


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

We were south of Forest City and the numbers we saw really dropped Friday, I would think its the beginning of the end


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

anyone now if any numbers left in marryville area .we hunt north 40 miles .Any info will be hunting next 3 days Villisca IA area. shot 65 between 4 of us today.but after 2 no more geese .


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

There are still huntable numbers there right now. But in a week or maybe sooner the juvy migration is going to start...


----------



## Goosegridlock (Feb 28, 2007)

we hunted 12-13 and the amount of birds dropped off rapidly. 80% of the birds we shot were juves. You'll have to be real dedicated to hunt after this week around squawcreek cause most migrators are gone the juves migration peaked last week and most guides in the area have pulled and moved north.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Ditto to that gridlock. We hunted tonight and the number of birds have dropped big time. We shot one but only hunted for an hour. Heard some shooting. Tomorrow we are going to give it one more shot and then thats probably it for spring snows... 

But right around the corner is turkey season


----------

